# Post your hand canons (camera porn)



## IronMaskDuval (Jan 13, 2016)

But using your phone to take a picture of it. Heh, I've never looked into the effects my phone offered until now. Pretty cool, actually.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 13, 2016)

Wait a second dude--are you telling us that your PHONE has a *camera* inside of it?


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Jan 13, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Wait a second dude--are you telling us that your PHONE has a *camera* inside of it?



Yup. Pretty neat, actually


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 13, 2016)

I assume you mean " Hand *cannons*" since you posted a picture of a Sony device.  

This is really turning into a camera forum instead of a photography forum it seems.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Jan 13, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> I assume you mean " Hand *cannons*" since you posted a picture of a Sony device.
> 
> This is really turning into a camera forum instead of a photography forum it seems.


It's a photograph. Still photography lol


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 13, 2016)

True, very true.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 13, 2016)

Do these count?




Coffee, Fugoo, &amp; Apple by f_one_eight, on Flickr




Landscape Go Bag by f_one_eight, on Flickr




Go-Bag by f_one_eight, on Flickr

Jake


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 13, 2016)

I'll play.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm game.


----------



## TrolleySwag (Jan 13, 2016)

Disappointed thus was about cameras.


----------



## ByronBrant (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 13, 2016)

TrolleySwag said:


> Disappointed thus was about cameras.


I think I know exactly what you had in mind but I won't say it.I was thinking the same thing when I first seen the title of the tread.


----------



## 407370 (Jan 14, 2016)

ByronBrant said:


> View attachment 114370


Goodness that is a big one.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Jan 14, 2016)

Some of mine, have some Nikon 35mm stuff that hasn't been out of bags in 8 or 9 years as well.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 18, 2016)

My only one, the Holga Hubble Shot...





Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

